# Course Ground Sausage??



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Can anyone suggest a brand or meat market that makes a good course ground sausage? I know there's bound to be some available in the Houston/Conroe or Rosenberg areas. Thanks for any ideas.
Tight Lines!


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

Holmes, is more course than most.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks, I'll check it out. I know someone out there is bound to make it course ground. Just like the texture better that way.


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

just ran across you question. 

Try chernoch in Rosenberg you will not be disappointed only thing is they do not
shrink wrap.


----------



## Speckfish (Oct 14, 2004)

*kiolbassa smoked meats*

Is coarse ground never frozen sausage and usually easy to find locally.


----------



## cervena reba (Jan 11, 2006)

*Course ground sausage*

Try Vencik's in East Bernard; good stuff


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Kavacaviks in Rosenberg may make some for you. i dont think they sell it that way from the meat counter but he might do it special.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

I know this thread is kinda old but gotta throw Bellville Meat Market out there. Never liked the mushy feel of most supermarket sausage. Been buying my sausage @ Bellville for 30 yrs now. Bring cooler & stock up. the more ya buy the Cheaper it is.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I’ll have to agree with Bellville Meat Market, we make our own coarse ground but if I have to buy it’s from there.


----------

